# Coat color inheritance



## Aline (3 d ago)

Hello 👋 
I have been looking into genetics behind dog’s coat colors recently and maybe somebody could clarify the color inheritance for me. If a breeding occurs between a black and tan dog with merle gene (resulting in harlequin or tweed(¿)pattern) and a solid brown dog what possible coat colors can the puppies be? 
Since black and tan is basically an agouti variation and solid brown dogs are basically diluted black will the litter be mostly black/tanned/brown with some of the puppies inheriting the Merle gene copy? 
I would appreciate the responses especially those with color ratio among thehypothetical litter mates.


----------



## Kirsten Fitzgerald (May 23, 2014)

When I clicked on your post there are recommended threads that pop up below.
The 1st I clicked on has some very good conversation and reading on the subject.

Defective genetics in Blue or fawn often depend on the breeds under discussion. Some breeds have these patterns inherently and often these ones are not noted to be associated with problems.
In other breeds though they are more often associated_ with_ defects, some mentioned below but hair loss and skin conditions are also very common.
Its worth checking out the threads below for a better understanding, but is often breed dependent, and/or a matter of avoiding doubling up on genes responsible to avoid negative effects.Ie, not breeding merle to merle. Information is often breed dependent and the genes responsible for patterns you have mentioned are not the same.


----------

